# WUHAN | Chenggong Tower | 220m | 45 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/wuhan-chenggong-tower/31474

2018-08-19 by VN


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-10-28 by VN


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted 5 days by VN.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-08 by 18571463996


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-19 by TaiXiGaoTie


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-19 by mas1back


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-09-21 by Isle


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-12-21 by TaiXiGaoTie


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-06-10 by 只看图不发话










2020-06-10 by MikeFrantz


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-13 by 耳朵工作室


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-23 by Nicholas_Zhou


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-22 by 540778124


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-13 by 研磨时光


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 24:*








By 武球王 on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-14 by 540778124


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-08 by 江郎


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Hudson11 , you said you dislike diamonds on the top of buildings, here one more 😁 😁 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

From June








武汉-雄楚高架-尤李立交夜景 by 乔磊 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-16 by luke95


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-29 by 909578090


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-23 by 江郎


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-14 by 540778124


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, it looks concluded


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

武汉大钻石（和成中心） by 圣徒Saint on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 3:*








武汉理工大学南湖校区和成大厦 by H贺鹏P on 500px.com









武汉理工大学南湖校区和成大厦 by H贺鹏P on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

why doesn't the diamond have occupied floors? it shouldn't be a mere decoration 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 16:*








洪山夜景 by 蓝鲸 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, everyone, rate  








Chenggong Tower | WUHAN | 220m | 45 fl


武汉理工大学南湖校区和成大厦 by H贺鹏P on 500px.com 武汉理工大学南湖校区和成大厦 by H贺鹏P on 500px.com https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/wuhan-chenggong-tower-220m-45-fl-t-o.2122910/page-2




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

